# Beer? my girls love it but how much is too much ?



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

my girls beg for beer more than just about any other thing I consume ? Why are they so attracted to that ? I give them a little splash worth in their bowls but thats it 

Can dogs even digest alcohol?


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chloe loves beer also.. I have to watch her at parties cause she will make her rounds too everyone who gives her beer!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson definitely lives up to his name! He befriends anyone who gives him a tiny sip! I don't let anyone give him more than about a teaspoon-worth in a night because I start to worry.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

:lol: I'm afraid the Pudden will have to wait until she's 21.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

give em just enough to make the Sires look good...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think this thread is repulsive and hope it isn't true.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I definitely would not condone giving ANY alcohol to dogs!! It is just one of those things that isn't safe for dogs... Especially if it's a situation where other people might be doing it for their own entertainment. Their own judgement might be skewed, and they might not know how potentially harmful their actions might be. NO BEER FOR DOGS!!!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

This article claims that alcohol poisoning occurs when a dog consumes "between 5 and 8 ml of alcohol per kilo bodyweight". 

http://doghealthcare.biz/2008/05/09/dog-poison/dog-drinks-alcohol-its-dog-poison/

So if I did the math right, that means it would take 3 litres of (5%) beer to poison a 65 lb dog. But my biggest concern would be alcoholism.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would think ANY would be too much. I work much too hard to get and keep mine healthy, and cannot think of one redeeming feature of doing this.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I would NEVER allow either one of our dogs to consume any alcohol whatsoever. Dogs are just like humans. Their liver can only tolerate so much and alcohol is a toxin to the liver. It can also cause CNS (central nervous system) depression as well as possible aspiration, leading to pneumonia and even death. The list or devastating effects that alcohol can have on dogs goes on and on.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> my girls beg for beer more than just about any other thing I consume ? Why are they so attracted to that ? I give them a little splash worth in their bowls but thats it
> 
> Can dogs even digest alcohol?


To answer your question (rather than just chastise you... ) Flora also begs a TON for beer. It's really weird. When she was a very young puppy she actually knocked over one of my beers and began drinking some of it. I immediately cleaned it up, of course, but now whenever I have a beer, she's always trying to get at it. Must be the scent or something, I don't know.

As for it being toxic, it supposedly is, but I really think it depends on the dog. Supposedly chocolate is toxic, but Carmella ate a whole box of Fanny May chocolates once as well as 6 chocolate peanut butter cups and didn't do much more than crap almonds for a week. She also had her fair share of beer (thanks to my cousins, not me), and still lived to be almost 15 years old.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

> Alcohol (Ethanol) Poisoning
> 
> Authored by: Becky Lundgren, DVM
> 
> ...


 
Why would you even chance this????


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Debles said:


> I think this thread is repulsive and hope it isn't true.


I gotta agree with this. Maybe not repulsive, but surely lacking in good judgement.

Seriously, would you give your dog chocolate just because they liked it?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

here was I thinkin' this thread is a joke...so...if you really gave your dog alcohol, here's a good ol' fashioned spanking for you!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I would NEVER gve Misty beer...I jjst dont think its a good idea..poor dogs...I hope y'all were fooling around when you said you were letting your dogs have beer...
NOT GOOD AT ALL. :/


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

well I deserve a good spanking then ( or 2 ) I often take Tom out with me for a pub lunch, and he always gets a splash of beer, he also gets the odd chocolate biscuit with me too


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy's parents don't drink alcohol, so she doesn't either.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Just an FYI - I have never given them more than a small splash - they both argue that they are over 21 in dog years though but I am not buying that- they do love the stuff - they got into the fridge while I was away and look what I came home to find.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we don't give Faith beer, but she gets some anyway.

invariably at one of hubby's softball games someone will knock one over and she's right there lapping it up. and at picnics if someone puts their cup on the ground next to them and doesn't pay attention she'll sometimes get some laps in before they notice.

it must be the smell that attracts them - she won't do it for soda.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My brother gave his exotic cats (Bangles) alcohol and they both died of liver failure, so in my book, it can't be good for dogs either.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


>


Oh, the lushes, for shame! :nono:
:lol:

I really can't see how a splash would hurt a bit. 
Mine don't like the carbonation. But my mother had a Cairn terrier that dearly loved to lick the edge of mom's sherry glass every once in a while:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This thread is totally inappropriate and should be closed.
I can't believe anyone who supposedly loves their dog would give them alcohol! or any thing else that would be toxic to them.

There are no mods on right now or I would ask them to close it.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh for heaven's sake - there is no need to be so dramatic about it.

lots of things are "bad" for our dogs and they still get them. how many vets do you know who would endorse giving raw bones for them to eat?

how many folks post things about sticks being dangerous, how all human food will give them pancreatitis, how ice cubes will cause bloat, how giving anything but a 100% no grain pro-biotic filled food is horrible.

all of us can make decisions about what to give or not give our dogs and acting like giving them a few sips of beer is abusive is just silly and completely overreactive.


----------



## sgtmac (Apr 13, 2009)

Faith's mommy said:


> oh for heaven's sake - there is no need to be so dramatic about it.
> 
> lots of things are "bad" for our dogs and they still get them. how many vets do you know who would endorse giving raw bones for them to eat?
> 
> ...


Completely agree with you. My dad gave their dog a splash of beer every so often, and lived a hearty 16 years with no major health complications till closer to his time.


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

Just another example of the nanny state advocates gone wild. How many people here that are in a state of panic smoke? Do you keep your dogs out of your car because the fumes from the highway could give them cancer? No one is attaching a funnel to their dogs chanting "chug chug chug!"

Just relax. You'll give yourself a hernia.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

We had a Cocker Spaniel when I was a kid who just loved beer. It must be the smell or something. My dad would occasionally pour some into the cup of his hand, just a taste. That dog lived to be 16. But he was a pest when we had guests who were drinking beer.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm stingy with my beer...the only place it's going to end up is in my stomach.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

I am just amazed at why they are so attracted to beer-

If I am drinking water they have no interest at all - the minute I open a beer however they are all over me -

I honestly saw no harm in letting them have a small splash - perhaps the yeast is good for their digestion ??I don't know maybe there are positive effects that they are attracted too - 

If you want to discuss the pros and cons intelligently that would be appreciated - that was the intention of this thread.

I was not promoting giving alcohol to your dogs- 

Being overly judgemental and critical really serves no good to anyone


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

by the way that picture was a gag - there was peanut butter on the bottles to stage the shot for a contest


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If someone came on here making jokes about giving their dog tastes of some other toxic substance like mushrooms or antifreeze would you think that was funny?

I have a right to my opinion. and I find it very alarming and distasteful that anyone would think giving dogs alcohol is funny or appropriate. It's like giving alcohol to a child. which is against the law.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Debles said:


> If someone came on here making jokes about giving their dog tastes of some other toxic substance like mushrooms or antifreeze would you think that was funny?
> 
> I have a right to my opinion. and I find it very alarming and distasteful that anyone would think giving dogs alcohol is funny or appropriate. It's like giving alcohol to a child. which is against the law.


Every now and then my dad would let me have a few sips of his beer when I was a kid. He probably should be arrested! :wavey:

Seriously, I don't think anyone here is promoting alcohol abuse for their dogs. We don't drink, but I wouldn't freak out if Merlin had himself a sip of beer.

**edited to say DH doesn't drink at all, and I rarely ever do***


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

My parents used to give me a splash of wine with dinner at special occasions when I was a kid too. Who would have ever thought they were criminals. I guess I just didn't realize how badly I was being abused.

I'm going to give my dog a splash of beer with dinner tomorrow just in honour of you.

take care.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Debles said:


> If someone came on here making jokes about giving their dog tastes of some other toxic substance like mushrooms or antifreeze would you think that was funny?
> 
> I have a right to my opinion. and I find it very alarming and distasteful that anyone would think giving dogs alcohol is funny or appropriate. It's like giving alcohol to a child. which is against the law.


I love ya Deb, but gotta say my dad used, VERY RARELY, to give me sips of beer when I was younger!! Granted, I would ask, but no harm done to me now. :curtain:

Vito has had beer on more than one occasion. Sometimes it spills, or like someone else mentioned, out of cups on the ground. I've never purposely given him any, and do stop him if I notice he has gotten some..but he does like it!!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Parents giving "sips" of alcohol to young children is comparable to giving them a hit off their smoke or a little bit of their blood pressure medicine. Now who would do that? To me, they're all the same evil.

So why would anyone give it to their dog? 

Me thinks that's not good.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

GRZ said:


> Parents giving "sips" of alcohol to young children is comparable to giving them a hit off their smoke or a little bit of their blood pressure medicine. Now who would do that? To me, they're all the same evil.
> 
> So why would anyone give it to their dog?
> 
> Me thinks that's not good.


Yeah, my dad was an awful guy.....but somehow he raised 4 pretty great kids.


----------



## wee32 (Mar 6, 2009)

GRZ said:


> Parents giving "sips" of alcohol to young children is comparable to giving them a hit off their smoke or a little bit of their blood pressure medicine. Now who would do that? To me, they're all the same evil.
> 
> So why would anyone give it to their dog?
> 
> Me thinks that's not good.



Oh, goodness! Only in the USA would someone say this. European kids get wine with their dinner.

This thread cracks me up. Obviously no one is letting their dogs be slobbering drunks. But the idea of your dog begging for beer? HILarious.

I got to have a taste of things every great now & then when I was a kid. For me there was no mystery in alcohol, and I never went through any period of experimenting with alcohol, either.

Being militant can cause as many problems as being irresponsible.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is amazing to see the different thinkings of the posters here. I drink beer...sometimes I spill some beer...therefore my dogs know and love the taste of beer. In moderation, beer and wine have many health benefits for humans and I'm sure it is the same for dogs.


----------



## sgtmac (Apr 13, 2009)

GRZ said:


> Parents giving "sips" of alcohol to young children is comparable to giving them a hit off their smoke or a little bit of their blood pressure medicine. Now who would do that? To me, they're all the same evil.


I suppose my dad is evil as well. No offense, but I believe society is getting a little to "weak" in my eyes.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, this is hilarious.... from the ASPCAbehavior.org




> *Ethanol (Also Known as Ethyl Alcohol, Grain Alcohol or Drinking Alcohol)*
> 
> Dogs are far more sensitive to ethanol than humans are. Even ingesting a small amount of a product containing alcohol can cause significant intoxication. Dogs may be exposed to alcohol through drinking alcoholic drinks, such as beer, wine or mixed drinks (those with milk, like White Russians and “fortified” egg nog, are especially appealing to dogs), alcohol-containing elixirs and syrups, and raw yeast bread dough (please see the above section on bread dough). Alcohol intoxication commonly causes vomiting, loss of coordination, disorientation and stupor. In severe cases, coma, seizures and death may occur. Dogs showing mild signs of alcohol intoxication should be closely monitored, and dogs who are so inebriated that they can’t stand up should be monitored by a veterinarian until they recover.


This thread makes me ill.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's something that can make everyone happy....

Dog Beer


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Here's something that can make everyone happy....
> 
> Dog Beer


Is that like baby crack?


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh yeah, this is hilarious.... from the ASPCAbehavior.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree- just because they beg for something doesn't mean you give it to them??? Why would you intentionally give your dog something so *unhealthy* for them?:no:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Is that like baby crack?


Probably not...... but in case you didn't look at the link......

*The Dog Beer Story*

Our dogs loved beer but it is so bad for them. They were always trying to sneak a sip so we decided to make them beer they could enjoy.
After extensive research of the beer brewing process we developed Dog Beer which is non-alcoholic and non-carbonated, so it is safe for dogs. Even better it is beef flavoured – YUM!
We use human grade ingredients so if you like you could even join them in a dog beer.
Now you can pay back your dog for all that unconditional love.
Now you can finally shout your best friend a beer. 
A dog beer!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Honestly... a *sip* of beer is the equivalent of about a teaspoon (5mL), let's say at 4.5%, we are talking 0.225 millilitres of actual alcohol.... nobody on here is saying that they let their dogs get wasted with them every Saturday - it's a _taste_ of it! We don't have to get nasty on here - everyone has their own opinions and obviously this is a touchy subject for some.

In just about every ear cleaning thread here on GRF, Listerine is recommended to use for ear cleaning and I actually believe that there is more alcohol in that than in a sip or two of beer. And yes, it can be absorbed through the skin just as much as it can be ingested. So should we be shutting down all of those threads too?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

The closest Jersey has come is licking the condensation off my bottle. For my dog, any amount is too much. I've seen people pour some in a bowl, and the resulting staggering inebriation... I've seen people get their dogs "high" and the erratic behavior that followed... it affected me deeply. And no, I'm not saying anyone here is doing that. But having witnessed that kind of moronic irresponsibility, I can in no way justify even a "splash." 

I have seen that dog beer before though... looks interesting, but my boy has a _love affair_ with water (to put it mildly), so I just do my best to keep the bowl full for him. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

No beer, just Water in our kitchen, family room and outside.

Now my Father RIP gave his dogs beer on occasions and they lived long lives, so who knows.....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

None here, at least intentionally.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What is the up side or the motivation behind giving dogs beer versus choosing for dogs to skip the alcohol? Since dogs have no idea why their consciousness is altered or what will happen if they drink alcohol, they can't give their consent. In college, I saw so many poor fraternity dogs given alcohol and even LSD; to me, it is an abuse of power and a betrayal of trust on the human's part. Last winter, I went to a party at which people were giving drinks to the two resident goldens. The owner/hostess said nothing. I like to drink and have fun, having done lots of my growing up at a boys' summer camp where drinking games are a big part of the "culture", but I left the party as one of the dogs threw up, and I have never once spoken to the person who owned the dogs nor will I. No one in my family has an alcohol problem and I dont bring personal bad experiences; rather, to me it is just being a responsible trustee of an animal to safeguard him or her from the less wonderful things in human nature. The hahaha effect of giving a dog alcohol is something I never understood- not when I was 18 and not now. Why would you? Everyone will watch over their dogs as they see fit; but no one will ever be in my house and giving my dogs beer. I don't have a problem with parents giving older kids a glass of wine at dinner etc if it is part of a discussion and overall lifelesson in how to drink responsibilty and moderately. People will eventually all face the need to make good decisions about alcohol. Dogs will not.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Interesting to see that I am an extremist and militant because I don't believe in giving innocent dogs and children alcohol and /or joking about it.

This place has so gone downhill and I want no more part of it. I am done. As our dear Hooch used to say "You can't cure stupid"


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> What is the up side or the motivation behind doing this versus choosing for dogs to skip the alcohol? Since dogs have no idea why their consciousness is altered or what will happen if they drink alcohol, they can't give their consent. In college, I saw so many poor fraternity dogs given alcohol and even LSD; to me, it is an abuse of power and a betrayal of trust on the human's part. Last winter, I went to a party at which people were giving drinks to the two resident goldens. The owner/hostess said nothing. I like to drink and have fun, having done lots of my grown up at a boys' summer camp where drinking games are a big part of the "culture", but I left the party as one of the dogs threw up, and I have never once spoken to the person who owned the dogs nor will I. No one in my family has an alcohol problem and I dont bring personal bad experiences; rather, to me it is just being a responsible trustee of an animal to safeguard him pr her from the less wonderful things in human nature. The hahaha effect of giving a dog alcohol is something I never understood- not when I was 18 and not now. Why would you? Everyone will watch over their dogs as they see fit; but no one will ever be in my house and giving my dogs beer.


Very well said.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ljilly28 said:


> what is the up side or the motivation behind giving dogs beer versus choosing for dogs to skip the alcohol? Since dogs have no idea why their consciousness is altered or what will happen if they drink alcohol, they can't give their consent. In college, i saw so many poor fraternity dogs given alcohol and even lsd; to me, it is an abuse of power and a betrayal of trust on the human's part. Last winter, i went to a party at which people were giving drinks to the two resident goldens. The owner/hostess said nothing. I like to drink and have fun, having done lots of my grown up at a boys' summer camp where drinking games are a big part of the "culture", but i left the party as one of the dogs threw up, and i have never once spoken to the person who owned the dogs nor will i. No one in my family has an alcohol problem and i dont bring personal bad experiences; rather, to me it is just being a responsible trustee of an animal to safeguard him pr her from the less wonderful things in human nature. The hahaha effect of giving a dog alcohol is something i never understood- not when i was 18 and not now. Why would you? Everyone will watch over their dogs as they see fit; but no one will ever be in my house and giving my dogs beer. I don't have a problem with parents giving older kids a glass of wine at dinner etc if it is part of a discussion and overall lifelesson in how to drink responsibilty and moderately. People will eventually all face the need to make good decisions about alcohol. Dogs will not.


 
bravo!!!!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> by the way that picture was a gag - there was peanut butter on the bottles to stage the shot for a contest


I thought the photo was funny and have seen similalr photos on this site so I cant think anyine would be silly enough to think otherwise.

I have never given mine beer but I dont drink it prefer wine and know way am I sharing that.

But I would never feed my dogs food with ethanol in but an awfull lot of people do,and that is day after day year after year yet they still live long lives.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> What is the up side or the motivation behind giving dogs beer versus choosing for dogs to skip the alcohol? Since dogs have no idea why their consciousness is altered or what will happen if they drink alcohol, they can't give their consent. In college, I saw so many poor fraternity dogs given alcohol and even LSD; to me, it is an abuse of power and a betrayal of trust on the human's part. Last winter, I went to a party at which people were giving drinks to the two resident goldens. The owner/hostess said nothing. I like to drink and have fun, having done lots of my grown up at a boys' summer camp where drinking games are a big part of the "culture", but I left the party as one of the dogs threw up, and I have never once spoken to the person who owned the dogs nor will I. No one in my family has an alcohol problem and I dont bring personal bad experiences; rather, to me it is just being a responsible trustee of an animal to safeguard him pr her from the less wonderful things in human nature. The hahaha effect of giving a dog alcohol is something I never understood- not when I was 18 and not now. Why would you? Everyone will watch over their dogs as they see fit; but no one will ever be in my house and giving my dogs beer. I don't have a problem with parents giving older kids a glass of wine at dinner etc if it is part of a discussion and overall lifelesson in how to drink responsibilty and moderately. People will eventually all face the need to make good decisions about alcohol. Dogs will not.


What a BEAUTIFUL post Jill! Love it!
"Owners" really gave their dog LSD? That's just absolutely horrible and sad.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Well...... if it's really all about the dogs and their welfare, then the whole idea of ANY alcohol is inappropriate. If it's not, then be sure to put the question at the top of your list for you vet.... and be sure, when you're looking for a puppy, to question the breeder too. I'm sure they would be thrilled to know your plans for spoiling your dog.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> my girls beg for beer more than just about any other thing I consume ? Why are they so attracted to that ? I give them a little splash worth in their bowls but thats it
> 
> Can dogs even digest alcohol?


what if you substituted "Chocolate" for "beer" - we all know chocolate is very toxic - but lets assume That I did not know that - would some of your responses be any different ? would you be critical and judgemental or would your objective be to provide insightful and corrective recommendations ?

The beligerent tone of some of the responses is really deplorable -Do you want to provide some help or do you just want to find someone to argue with ? 

A tablespoon of beer is hardly comparable to anti freeze and I was not joking about it either- 

Apparently a number of others have made the same observations regarding the dog's attraction to beer- some education on the subject would do many some good-but OH NO!!!! somebody wants to have the thread locked?

Regarding anyone's dedication to their dogs safety and welfare I will put myself up against ANYONE in this forum or elsewhere -

Its' a beautiful day here in New England - we're going in the pool now- the girls love chewing on Chlorine tablets too- any opinions on that?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

See posts 12 & 39.... ample evidence of the inadvisability of giving alcohol. Yet in post 28 you say,


> I honestly saw no harm in letting them have a small splash - perhaps the yeast is good for their digestion ??I don't know maybe there are positive effects that they are attracted too -


 If you want to seriously discuss the pros and cons, gag pictures of drunk dogs are really not appropriate.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly has had a drop or two of beer, wine and bourbon and loved them all. I have never intentionally given her alcohol, or allowed anyone else to do so, and I never will, but she has licked a drop or two off the floor that spilled, and before I had a chance to pull her away it was gone. I don't think it was ever more than a few drops though.

The bourbon was when I used a splash in baking and some got on my fingers... totally didn't think about it until I was watching TV and she started licking my hand like crazy (by this time the bourbon had dried). I now always make sure I wash my hands after any baking, even if they seem clean.

The amounts she has consumed literally are no more than a few drops at a time, and this has rarely happened. I would never ever ever give or allow her to have alcohol. I know it is toxic, which is why if any is spilled I will pull her off of it immediately, but she did seem to enjoy the few drops she has had in her life. 

I am very against anyone who gives pets alcohol or other mind altering substances, because not only can it kill the dog, but the dog also has no say in the matter. If you have given your dog alcohol in the past, I'm not going to judge you, especially if you did not know any better, but please don't do so in the future. 

I have given Milly *"Bowser Beer" *with great success! She loves the stuff, and a bottle lasts about 8 servings. I've never tried the dog beer mentioned in this thread, but I'd be interested to hear about it. When I blogged about Bowser Beer I got lots of feedback from readers interested in trying it as a fun treat for their pets.

I might be a hypocrite, but I did give my old horse half a can of beer on occasion with his grain. The vet cleared this ahead of time.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> what if you substituted "Chocolate" for "beer" - we all know chocolate is very toxic - but lets assume That I did not know that - would some of your responses be any different ? would you be critical and judgemental or would your objective be to provide insightful and corrective recommendations ?
> 
> The beligerent tone of some of the responses is really deplorable -Do you want to provide some help or do you just want to find someone to argue with ?
> 
> ...


You only have to be so defensive when you know it is wrong.

Just because a bunch of people think it's OK, makes it alright? Have you heard of gang mentality?

You actually needed education about whether it was safe to give alcohol to dogs? REALLY? 

And yes, it is a toxic substance just like anti freeze, chocolate or any thing else that is known to be unhealthy for dogs. DUH!!!!

I actually feel sorry for you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I consider myself a very responsible, loving dog owner. I also have been known, very occasionally, to allow Jasmine to drink a little beer out of the cup of my hand. It is a miniscule amount and I am not worried that she is getting a toxic amount in her system. It might be, if you really push it, one tablespoon of beer. I am not sure how that equates with getting your dog drunk. That is something that I would never do.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

But what's the point?????? WHY????


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> But what's the point?????? WHY????


 Because she loves the taste. My boys don't and they never ask. She feels like she is getting a treat, and it is such a tiny amount, I know it won't hurt her. Seriously, we are talking about 1 tablespoon about 2 times a year.

I am pretty sure it's much better than the 1/2 pack of cigarettes she took off the coffee table and ate when she was a puppy. Thank goodness she survived that! I can guarantee that I never left them where she could get to them ever again.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I wonder if after reading this thread and maybe doing a little more research, the people who do give their dogs beer will think twice about doing it in the future?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Well Maggie loves the taste of poop but even in minute amounts, that's not ok. :yuck::yuck::doh::doh:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> If you want to discuss the pros and cons intelligently that would be appreciated - that was the intention of this thread.
> 
> I was not promoting giving alcohol to your dogs-
> 
> Being overly judgemental and critical really serves no good to anyone


The OP clarified her position with this post and hopefully everyone will see that this thread is actually quite educational and informative.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Well Maggie loves the taste of poop but even in minute amounts, that's not ok. :yuck::yuck::doh::doh:


 And Danny loves to eat goose poop. I don't let him go overboard and eat too much because he might get sick, but I'm not going to tie him up when we are at the lake to keep him from eating any of it. I just don't let him kiss me afterwards.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think any of us are saying "hey guys, some dogs love beer. You ought to try giving it to them sometimes!". But we are saying that we are good, loving dog owners who have occasionally given them a very small amount of beer in the past (and may or may not in the future).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

FranH said:


> The OP clarified her position with this post and hopefully everyone will see that this thread is actually quite educational and informative.


Yeah right. I am outta here.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Because she loves the taste. My boys don't and they never ask. She feels like she is getting a treat, and it is such a tiny amount, I know it won't hurt her. Seriously, we are talking about 1 tablespoon about 2 times a year.
> 
> I am pretty sure it's much better than the 1/2 pack of cigarettes she took off the coffee table and ate when she was a puppy. Thank goodness she survived that! I can guarantee that I never left them where she could get to them ever again.


A little beer is probably a lot better than a LOT of things. I see plenty of overweight dogs on this forum but I don't see anyone criticizing the owners of those dogs, but god forbid someone gives their dog a drop of beer!

And ew @ your dog eating cigarettes. Flora still tries to eat cig butts off the street and that grosses me out so much. :yuck:


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

The small amount that is talked about (1 teaspoon) I’m sure would not hurt them. The only thing I wonder about this is it would give them the taste for it and if they came across an unguarded cup of beer they might get it down before anyone noticed. This is why I most likely would never give my girls a taste of my beer.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Imagine having a dog with a fondness of beer and forgetting when you bait the slugs...

No beer here. I don't see the point. Funny how much we worry about the dog food we give them...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I do not know if Mr Tuff dog has ever sneaked a drink. If he has I never saw him do it and would object!

I did have a poodle years ago that would knock over a cold beer on the ground and drink. She managed to live 17 years...After I discovered her fondness of a beer I was always careful where I set one down. She always managed her whole life to get a taste of a cold one occasionally:doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would like to say truthfully I never knew that beer was bad for dogs. That being said I never gave mine beer not because of it being toxic for them but because it is an alcoholic beverage and everyone knows you can get drunk on beer. People that have never had alcohol get drunk faster and easier than someone that has drank beer for years. And it would be the same way for a dog, cat or another animal. My dogs are goofy enough without alcohol to be the life of the party. 

Hopefully this thread will educated people to the dangers of alcohol for pets and they will think twice and also stop someone else from giving their pets beer in the future. It is bad to give animals alcohol in any way shape or form. If they have done it in the past, I hope that they will think twice about it in the future. Each of us has to live with the decisions we make with our dogs, whether it is their food, rawhides, tennis balls, method of riding in the car and other things. Like one member said in a previous post their father's dog had beer their whole life and died of liver failure. They dont know if it was from the beer but it is something to think about. Any of us would hate that for our dogs because of something we gave them. 

There have been heated discussions on threads in the past that some have thought should be closed from tennis balls, politics, breeders, training, food, shock collars, etc but we leave them open so people could discuss the pros and cons of the issue. If every thread was closed on the forum that people didnt agree with, there would be a ton of them closed. And that would be worse for the forum. 

That being said, if you want to give your dog beer, get the bowser beer http://3busydogs.com/?page_id=33. That way they can have a special treat instead of people beer.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I would be much more concerned about owners on the forum that don't walk their dogs or leave them alone in a crate all day or let them become obese or use prong/choke/electric collars to control them than the ones that allow a single slurp of beer. These things crop up again and again and make me cringe a hell of a lot more than an owner that allows a teaspoon worth of beer because their dog thoroughly enjoys the taste. Just because it is convenient for the human involved seems to make lots of detrimental things ok for dogs in many people's eyes. 

Tilly has licked up a little beer from a can that got knocked over...and she did enjoy it immensely. She also enjoys a little weak tea on a morning aswell.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I would be much more concerned about owners on the forum that don't walk their dogs or leave them alone in a crate all day or let them become obese or use prong/choke/electric collars to control them than the ones that allow a single slurp of beer. These things crop up again and again and make me cringe a hell of a lot more than an owner that allows a teaspoon worth of beer because their dog thoroughly enjoys the taste. Just because it is convenient for the human involved seems to make lots of detrimental things ok for dogs in many people's eyes.
> 
> Tilly has licked up a little beer from a can that got knocked over...and she did enjoy it immensely. She also enjoys a little weak tea on a morning aswell.


You do make a good point with this post!


----------



## Bleachmiracle (Jun 25, 2009)

When I was younger I had a shih tzu. A beer got spilled and I've never seen a dog want something so bad in my life. She clawed and kicked and cried trying to get to that beer to clean it up. It was insane!

As far as my dogs now, my husband and I don't drink beer so they've never been around it. Also, I'm not big on sharing what I am eating/drinking with the dogs because I don't want them to beg. So they never get something directly from my plate or cup.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Imagine having a dog with a fondness of beer and forgetting when you bait the slugs...
> 
> No beer here. I don't see the point. Funny how much we worry about the dog food we give them...


That was my point I dont give beer just never thought about it but Ethanol is in a lot of dog foods, which fed year in year out will be way amount more than in an occasional slurp of beer,so perhaps those that are being so venhament in their critacism sp? should check the food that they feed.
I contacted a very well known food manifacture asking about Ethanol and they said it was safe levels in their food (although banned in human food)so if it is safe to feed your dog for years,which many people do how is the odd tea spoon harmfull?
Sorry still have not put my point across as I would have liked.

Please give the OP a break


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I would be much more concerned about owners on the forum that don't walk their dogs or leave them alone in a crate all day or let them become obese or use prong/choke/electric collars to control them than the ones that allow a single slurp of beer. These things crop up again and again and make me cringe a hell of a lot more than an owner that allows a teaspoon worth of beer because their dog thoroughly enjoys the taste. Just because it is convenient for the human involved seems to make lots of detrimental things ok for dogs in many people's eyes.
> 
> Tilly has licked up a little beer from a can that got knocked over...and she did enjoy it immensely. She also enjoys a little weak tea on a morning aswell.


Yup, my thoughts exactly. I worry considerably more about fat dogs than I do about dogs that have a sip or two of beer now and again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never seen a food here that lists ethanol as an ingredient. Does anyone know of an American food with ethanol?? I'm hoping we've dodged the bullet on that one. 

I don't think comparing prong collars, excessive crating, giving your dog alcohol etc. is relevant. As a dog owner, I feel I am responsible for the well being of that dog.... that includes what she ingests, how she spends her days, her physical and mental well being, the whole ball of wax.....every aspect is important and vital.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I've never seen a food here that lists ethanol as an ingredient. Does anyone know of an American food with ethanol?? I'm hoping we've dodged the bullet on that one.
> 
> I don't think comparing prong collars, excessive crating, giving your dog alcohol etc. is relevant. As a dog owner, I feel I am responsible for the well being of that dog.... that includes what she ingests, how she spends her days, her physical and mental well being, the whole ball of wax.....every aspect is important and vital.


An awfull lot of foods have Ethanol in but it is not listed as such,pet food manafacturers get it from brewries sp,sorry really late here now but will post again tomorrow but Hills for one does or did will check if they have changed, that was the manufacturers that I have been in contact with.
The email said it was within permitted guide lines,but it has been banned in human food for years.

Honey Wolves not meaning to hyjack post just to point out that many people,feed their dogs the very ingrediant that you are being judged very harshley on but you have done it in minuite quantities compared to others that may feed their dogs it every day.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I don't think comparing prong collars, excessive crating, giving your dog alcohol etc. is relevant. As a dog owner, I feel I am responsible for the well being of that dog.... that includes what she ingests, how she spends her days, her physical and mental well being, the whole ball of wax.....every aspect is important and vital.


It is relevant in terms of the reactions involved in this thread. There are many things on the forum that are regularly mentioned that are, without a doubt, detrimental to the health of the dog that provoke very little reaction. Of course you are responsible for all aspects of welfare and well being of your dog, that goes without saying and is the same for everyone on the forum (considering most have never met or have any control over the other dogs we are discussing) I believe the reactions to this thread have been very much over the top in comparison to other topics that I believe are far, far more damaging to a dogs mental and physical health. Some may want to leave a forum because a member admits to letting a dog drink a slurp of beer occasionally, I, personally, get rather het up about an owner that shoves a 8 wk old pup in a cage all day or declares they don't walk their dog for months at a time...we all have different ideas of what is acceptable and what is not. 

I wonder if the the thread mentioned allowing your dog a single smartie once a month would provoke such a reaction? I think the reaction would be more along the lines of 'oh do please remember that chocolate is toxic but one a month certainly would not hurt'. I do not give beer to my dogs but I do occasionally chuck down a grape or two for them...would anyone leave the forum because of that? People are emotive about this subject because of their perceptions of alcohol and how it is mis-used in society...we are used to alochol being abused...grapes...not so much. My common sense tells me that 2 grapes a month will not damage my dogs health...just like I know that if my dog licked a spoonfull of beer it also will not damage her health. I would be horrified if people thought that I would not apply my common sense about beer or grapes or whatever...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

A knocked over can of beer doesn't concern me. Intent is what I wonder about when given intentionally. What exactly is the benefit?

We don't have alcohol in our home. I was traumatized by an occasional drinker as a child. I also wouldn't give my dog a smartie, I have diabetes. I guess people react to life experiences.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> A knocked over can of beer doesn't concern me. Intent is what I wonder about when given intentionally. What exactly is the benefit?
> 
> We don't have alcohol in our home. I was traumatized by an occasional drinker as a child. I also wouldn't give my dog a smartie, I have diabetes. I guess people react to life experiences.


A dog will get more beer from a knocked over can than they will from a palm-ful in my hand. I know for a fact because Jasmine used to be sneaky and try to knock my can over in the past because she likes it that much. I would clean it up as quickly as possible, but she still would be licking it up as fast as she could before I could get back with a towel.

I do believe that a lot of the strong reactions are from people who don't like or drink alcohol. Maybe they think we are getting our dogs drunk with the minimal amount they are getting? Regardless of why they are reacting that way, it really isn't fair to imply that we don't love our dogs because we let them lap up a few ounces of beer infrequently. Or that we are somehow abusive towards them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess I should have phrased the "knocked over can" better. What I meant is if a dog gets a few licks of beer unintentionally, that's one thing. I just don't get giving a dog beer intentionally. To each his own...I find alcohol to be untasty. I just don't care for the stuff, so I would never consider sharing it with my dog.


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

Beer? Lambert loves it! My problem is his love of bourbon. I was walking by our local liquor store the other day and who do I see at the counter, Lambert! He's buying a bottle of Jim Beam. Well, I assure you that when we got home we had a serious talk. And shared that Beam.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> find alcohol to be untasty. I just don't care for the stuff, so I would never consider sharing it with my dog.


I'm with you about not liking the taste of alcohol. So my dogs don't even have an opportunity to get any because we don't have any in the home. If a can of anything tipped over it would be Diet Dr. Pepper or unsweetened iced tea. They don't seem to appreciate either of those. 
Someone brought up a dog eating part of a pack of cigarettes. I'm actually concerned more with the health of dogs breathing second hand smoke in a home, but that's another topic for another time.


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

The photo is offensive. It exploits animals' innocence and the dark side of us that likes to mock those who cannot choose. It's also an assault on the dogs' dignity ...



_"Education is the ability to listen to almost anything without losing your temper."
--Robert Frost_


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

honeysmum said:


> That was my point I dont give beer just never thought about it but Ethanol is in a lot of dog foods, which fed year in year out will be way amount more than in an occasional slurp of beer,so perhaps those that are being so venhament in their critacism sp? should check the food that they feed.


Ethanol is in dog food? How on earth do they keep it from evaporating? Or do you mean it's in canned food? How does it get there? I'm really confused by your statements.


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

I can't believe what im reading. Alcohol is on the list of dangerous food for dog's. 

*Alcohol* can cause breathing difficulties, abnormal blood acidity, coma and death in dogs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Having read the whole thread at this point, I think that different stigmas and values about alcohol itself are highly coloring this thread. If everybody could back down from the name calling and hyperbolic accusations, we might actually have a good discussion on our hands.

I don't think giving a dog a teaspoon of beer is a crime. I also don't think it's a particularly good idea. Just because the amount is below the level of dangerous toxicity doesn't mean it's not doing a little liver damage each time. I don't give my dogs everything they beg for, simply because they can be absolutely stupid about what should go into their mouths or shouldn't. 

Ljilly's point about getting dogs intoxicated, which I hope nobody is advocating, is spot on. That's abusive and criminal.

A little beer? Not a crime, but clearly not wise either.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is the malt in beer that dogs like.

I personally do not see why anyone would offer their dogs beer or alcohol of any type. Dogs livers do not assimilate alcohol the same way people do, and whether they have a little or a lot, I don't understand why anyone would risk even the possibility of a problem. 

We do have beer and wine at our home, but I do not think that allowing the dogs to have it is a good idea, and not one that anyone here would even think of doing.

I'm actually pretty surprised by the entire thread.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> It is the malt in beer that dogs like.
> 
> I personally do not see why anyone would offer their dogs beer or alcohol of any type. Dogs livers do not assimilate alcohol the same way people do, and whether they have a little or a lot, I don't understand why anyone would risk even the possibility of a problem.
> 
> ...


My feelings exactly.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I
> 
> I wonder if the the thread mentioned allowing your dog a single smartie once a month would provoke such a reaction?


Do you mean smarties the pretty candy in the see-through wrapper? 

Some people in my town just went to jail for supplying a party of underaged drinkers with a keg. I bet they wish they served a giant-sized bowl of smarties. You know the difference between a smartie and a beer. No one needs to be told what it is; it is a common sense social norm. 

I don't really believe anyone measures out a teaspoon of beer.

I like to drink and have fun, but I can do that without projecting onto my dog that he likes to drink and have fun or that the taste of beer is so awesome that the dog is missing out by not tasting it.The dog isnt feeling awkward & left out at Happy Hour because he is drinking ginger ale. If he begs for your beer and you feel benevolent, give him a dog cookie, piece of chicken, or lowfat cheese. Humans are trustees of dogs, not their peers and drinking buddies. 

Everyone knows by common sense that giving alcohol to dogs is more of a lightning-rod moral issue than giving them a munchkin from Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm with you about not liking the taste of alcohol. So my dogs don't even have an opportunity to get any because we don't have any in the home. If a can of anything tipped over it would be Diet Dr. Pepper or unsweetened iced tea. They don't seem to appreciate either of those.
> Someone brought up a dog eating part of a pack of cigarettes. I'm actually concerned more with the health of dogs breathing second hand smoke in a home, but that's another topic for another time.


That would have been me. I don't smoke any more, but even back then I didn't smoke in the house, so there wasn't any secondhand smoke to worry about. I *was*, however, worried about the nicotine harming her.



> I don't really believe anyone measures out a teaspoon of beer.


I don't know how my tablespoon of beer got changed to a teaspoon, but I do know that it is no more than a tablespoon. I have been on WW long enough to have a very good idea of how much a tablespoon is. Cup your hand and pour some water in it. Remember that you don't want any spilling on the floor and see just how much you can cup in your hand. It is a very small amount, unless you have really big hands.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

babettesfeast said:


> The photo is offensive. It exploits animals' innocence and the dark side of us that likes to mock those who cannot choose. It's also an assault on the dogs' dignity ...


ok sorry had to laugh at this quote... How is that picture anymore of an assalt on a dogs dignity than silly pictures of them in goofy hats or costumes or any of the other countless pics posted here? lol


On to the thread topic, I don't drink beer myself and would not allow Jeff or anyone in my home to give my dogs anything ( beer, food or otherwise) but frankly see no real harm in a dog having a sip of beer now and then. But I do have to say I don't see any point in intentionally giving them one... Just like I wouldn't give my dogs chocolate intentionally, but after them getting into enough boxes of chocolate I've learned to just not freak out over that kind o thing.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

If you are going to give them beer because they like it then why not give them non-alcoholic beer like O'Doul's. Again the only thing I would worry about is them getting a taste for it then getting into an alcohol beer.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I love red wine and the occasional glass of beer with Clamato juice, so we do have it in the home. I'm always careful about what my pups put in their mouths, and alcoholic beverages in another of them... especially beer or wine. I heard that hops and grapes are toxic to dogs, both of which we drink, so I don't want to intentionally give them anything toxic. So far, no accidental ingestion by the dogs (that we know of) but I won't freak out if they do happen to sneak a slurp here or there. 

I feel that whatever we can do as owners of our dogs to keep them healthy, should be done to the best of our ability. We're not perfectly knowledgeable owners, so sometimes we do make mistakes... what I DO know though, I try to act on. I'm one of those owners who started walking her puppy in public areas before her last set of shots were finished! Little did I know that Parvo stays in the soil for many years... but then again, my house was a rental before we bought it... pets lived here.. who knows what diseases those dogs put into our soil? 

Conclusion? I don't freak out over no-no's unless it's abused. I try to prevent rather than treat, so am as careful as I know how to be in the health area of my pups.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Honestly... a *sip* of beer is the equivalent of about a teaspoon (5mL), let's say at 4.5%, we are talking 0.225 millilitres of actual alcohol....


Don't worry Fostermom, no one changed your tablespoon to a teaspoon. Is WW Weight Watchers? 



> I don't know how my tablespoon of beer got changed to a teaspoon, but I do know that it is no more than a tablespoon. I have been on WW long enough to have a very good idea of how much a tablespoon is. Cup your hand and pour some water in it. Remember that you don't want any spilling on the floor and see just how much you can cup in your hand. It is a very small amount, unless you have really big hands.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> ok sorry had to laugh at this quote... How is that picture anymore of an assalt on a dogs dignity than silly pictures of them in goofy hats or costumes or any of the other countless pics posted here? lol


 
_Preach on Sister! Preach On!:You_Rock__


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> _Preach on Sister! Preach On!:You_Rock__



For the record, I wasn't saying the silly dog pics are bad... I love them... to me, that's one of the best parts about having pets.. making them do silly things/pose silly/wear silly things to laugh about and take pictures. (I'm guilty of elf ear hats, baseball caps, and tshirts for mine lol) Just wanted to clarify that! :wave:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I used to work in a bookstore and we sold a ton of those books of pictures of Weimeraners (sp?) in costumes. I always thought they were just odd, but people loved them. 
I thought the picture posted here was funny.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Loboto-Me said:


> I love red wine and the occasional glass of beer with Clamato juice, so we do have it in the home.


What does beer and Clamato juice taste like? I was in the liquor store a few days ago and saw Budweiser with Clamato juice and was very interested in what that tasted like.

Sorry this is off topic.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

We used to drink something called a "red eye" when I was in college - basically beer and tomato juice. The theory was that the tomato juice would prevent the inevitable hangover. It didn't taste bad, really. 

sorry, off topic


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Don't worry Fostermom, no one changed your tablespoon to a teaspoon. Is WW Weight Watchers?


Well, it actually had evolved from a tablespoon to a teaspoon as the thread progressed. I was just trying to be honest about how much I feel she is getting as infrequently as she gets it. 

Yes, WW is Weight Watchers. I am a lifetime and returning member. I have been a member for many years (became lifetime in 1998).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Fostermom:

Did your dog have any reaction to the nicotine ingestion?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

> Well, it actually had evolved from a tablespoon to a teaspoon as the thread progressed. I was just trying to be honest about how much I feel she is getting as infrequently as she gets it.


I think I used an example of teaspoon instead of tablespoon...whether the wording is teaspoon/tablespoon/slurp/splash/dribble/slosh/lick/taste I think we are all able to understand that the people who have admitted they have allowed their dogs any beer at all are referring to a very small amount. Had anyone mentioned they hand out beers to the dogs on a saturday night to get them drunk just to laugh at them then the amount of repulsion, horror and shock would be justified. A lick of beer once in a while I still lump in the same catagory as me thowing down a grape every couple of weeks. Maybe these poor dogs should be taken off me before I kill them.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Loboto-Me said:


> I heard that hops and grapes are toxic to dogs, both of which we drink, so I don't want to intentionally give them anything toxic.


Hops are really only a concern if you brew your own beer. If a dog ate enough hops for, say, a 5 or 15 gallon batch, it can cause hyperthermia. The amount of actual hops that make in into a single bottle of beer is tiny.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Maybe these poor dogs should be taken off me before I kill them.


I'll come get them. I love Harry and Tilly.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Fostermom:
> 
> Did your dog have any reaction to the nicotine ingestion?


No, I called the vet immediately and he said to watch her and she might be more hyper than usual (not likely to happen, since she is half lab/half golden, but hyper like a lab) and maybe some diarrhea. I don't remember any upset tummy or anything. But she is half lab, and I think labs are half goat and can eat just about anything!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I think I used an example of teaspoon instead of tablespoon...whether the wording is teaspoon/tablespoon/slurp/splash/dribble/slosh/lick/taste I think we are all able to understand that the people who have admitted they have allowed their dogs any beer at all are referring to a very small amount. Had anyone mentioned they hand out beers to the dogs on a saturday night to get them drunk just to laugh at them then the amount of repulsion, horror and shock would be justified. A lick of beer once in a while I still lump in the same catagory as me thowing down a grape every couple of weeks. Maybe these poor dogs should be taken off me before I kill them.


Nah, you and I are in the same boat. And we love our dogs regardless of what anyone else might think.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ljilly28 said:


> Do you mean smarties the pretty candy in the see-through wrapper?
> 
> Some people in my town just went to jail for supplying a party of underaged drinkers with a keg. I bet they wish they served a giant-sized bowl of smarties. You know the difference between a smartie and a beer. No one needs to be told what it is; it is a common sense social norm.
> 
> ...


Blimey, my comparison between a smartie and a tiny amount of beer was to emphasise the actual damage caused to the dog (which is the important thing yeah?) and that people's perceptions of alcohol is what is causing the over reaction on the thread. Why does the abuse/misuse and perception of alcohol in society matter a jot to a golden retriever and an owner that is sat in their living room allowing a dog a lick of something that it enjoys...just like one might with a grape or a smartie. There is no good reason why a dog should need to eat a grape/smartie/lick of beer, of course not...and I cannot explain why I have in the past allowed my dogs to eat a grape, but I have and they have lived to tell the tale. Do you seriously believe that anybody that has taken part in this thread believes their golden in their drinking buddy?? If anyone had implied that then I would be the first to show my repulsion...



> Everyone knows by common sense that giving alcohol to dogs is more of a lightning-rod moral issue than giving them a munchkin from Dunkin Donuts.


You have made my point exactly...people ARE getting het up about it BECAUSE they believe it is a moral issue based on their own feelings about alcohol and not because of the damage a tiny amount of beer actually does (and the miniscule amounts we are talking about I still believe would cause no damage...3 litres, yes...) If you forget about the damage that alcohol creates in society and just look at what we are _actually_ talking about then my comparison between a smartie and a sip of beer is actually rather appropriate...(btw the smartie that I am referring to comes in a tube...)

I'm sure we can all agree that there is no health benefit to giving a dog anything that is toxic for them...but the people that have allowed miniscule amounts of anything that is potentially toxic should not be made to feel like they are abusive to their pets. Allowing a tiny amount of beer and getting a dog blind drunk are two entirely different things, seeing as noone has said they allow the latter then why respond as if they had? Seems a little harsh to me.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

laprincessa said:


> We used to drink something called a "red eye" when I was in college - basically beer and tomato juice. The theory was that the tomato juice would prevent the inevitable hangover. It didn't taste bad, really.
> 
> sorry, off topic


Oh man, I would drink those all the time if they prevented a hangover... but I'm guessing they probably don't. 

And I agree 100% w/Emma&Tilly... I highly doubt anyone here is sitting down and getting hammered with their dog. Well... they might be getting hammered WITH their dog, but they're not getting their dog hammered too. You get the point.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, Max often sits with me when I get schnockered but I don't let him have any. He doesn't share his Frosty Paws with me, so I refuse to share my drinks with him. Fair is fair.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I can't believe I have got so involved with this thread and I very rarely drink at home...and I don't even like beer...(well with a touch of lime at the pub I can manage) I only really like alcohol when it tastes of something nice like fruit...then I often don't see the point!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OK, here it goes....

My Cocker Spaniel, Ginger, that I grew up with, ate Kennel Ration Biscuit, (one step BELOW Ol' Roy) ,never had any vacs., was not spayed and had beer once in awhile. Oh yeah, she lived outside. She died a week shy of her 20th birthday, in her sleep, after a huge dinner and a walk around the block. 

Sometimes I think that we are way too over protective of our dogs. I admit, I'm guilty of it, too. I would never give Chance or Lucy beer, but then I don't drink it so it's not around the house. But seriously, I don't think that it ever hurt Ginger and I don't think it's hurting any of the dogs on the forum that get the miniscule amount that's been discussed.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> What does beer and Clamato juice taste like? I was in the liquor store a few days ago and saw Budweiser with Clamato juice and was very interested in what that tasted like.
> 
> Sorry this is off topic.


 
I have always disliked beer because it's so bitter. The Clamato seems to soften up the bitterness and makes it palatable to me. I started out drinking beer and tomato juice, then evolved to clamato juice in time. I now feel that beer and tomato is too light for me, clamato is a more robust flavour... don't worry it doesn't taste fishy at all LOL! Sooooo, beer and clamato is a beer "mellow-er and is slightly salty" The ONLY way I can drink beer.

Now, as for Budweiser, I'm a canadian that's never had the "Bud"... our canadian beer is supposedly stronger in alcohol content compared to american beer (5%), so the flavour might vary from country to country.

Oh dear! I was reading the side of a beer bottle to look for alcohol percentage while writting this post. I dropped the bottle onto the floor, and I don't know about your men, but my men seem to leave about 1/4 of an inch of beer at the bottom of the bottle. This 1/4 inch spilled onto the floor... Sophie just had her first lick of contraband! Can you believe the irony of it all?? LOL!


----------



## SnowsGibson (Jul 2, 2009)

Merlins mom said:


> Here's something that can make everyone happy....
> 
> Dog Beer


 
THAT is awesome!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

great beef flavored beer, my husband will be jealous of the dog. It's like a beer and beef jerky combined.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Oh man, I would drink those all the time if they prevented a hangover... but I'm guessing they probably don't.


Actually...it's a pretty good theory and works well for some folks! A hangover occurs basically because of cell dehydration and the metabolites of alcohol.
With cell dehydration, potassium and salts are lost. Tomato juice is packed full of potassium and other electrolytes. Add a big glass of water before you go to bed and you'll def be ahead of the game when you wake.
Hmmm...sound like a professional don't I? lol


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Loboto-Me said:


> Oh dear! I was reading the side of a beer bottle to look for alcohol percentage while writting this post. I dropped the bottle onto the floor, and I don't know about your men, but my men seem to leave about 1/4 of an inch of beer at the bottom of the bottle. This 1/4 inch spilled onto the floor... Sophie just had her first lick of contraband! Can you believe the irony of it all?? LOL!


Lol, there is a load of irony there! Dogs seem to be VERY quick at getting to the beer. One of my buddies spilled his beer on the 4th of July and before we could get a towel Flora was right in there licking it up. Sneaky brat.

And Budweiser is gross, but I'm a beer snob.



moverking said:


> Actually...it's a pretty good theory and works well for some folks! A hangover occurs basically because of cell dehydration and the metabolites of alcohol.
> With cell dehydration, potassium and salts are lost. Tomato juice is packed full of potassium and other electrolytes. Add a big glass of water before you go to bed and you'll def be ahead of the game when you wake.
> Hmmm...sound like a professional don't I? lol


My dad always advised a huge glass of water before bed and, of course, "drink in moderation!" It took me a few really bad hangovers in college to understand the moderation part. Now I know when to stop. I guess that's one thing college taught me! :


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm new here, and i am a bit surprised by the uproar, i must admit. I highly doubt if anyone here is getting their dog drunk. People who do stupid stuff like that dont care enought about their dogs to spend an hour on the computer discussing health issues/puppy behaviors/sharing funny stories & pictures, etc. 

Personally, i enjoy beer and often have get-togethers where everyone is drinking. To my knowledge, Zep has never tasted beer (he's only one, so he's not even of age yet!), so he doesnt seem to care about it. I would def. stop him if i noticed him licking at a bottle or cup of beer/wine/hard stuff but i would not rush him to the emergency vet. 

As responsible dog owners, i would think that we all want what is best for our dogs, but we want them to be happy as well. I occassionally give Zep grapes (one or two, but he doesnt like them much anyway), he loves ice cubes, he gets marrow bones as a special treat, a greenie almost every night, he's had one or two stolen chocolate animal crackers, well you get the point, nobody is perfect. I hardly think giving your dog a sip of alcohol is abusive. If abused dogs could talk...they would wish that a sip of beer was the worst of it. I'm just trying to put this in perspective. 

I do things that i know are dangerous, but they are oh so fun (riding the motorcycle, for one...some would argue that i'll kill myself on one of those) and i want my dog to have fun as well. Let's try not to be so critical of other peoples opinions...after all, isnt that why we are talking about this in the first place? I think this has been a great discussion and i'm glad the thread was not closed. But, that's my opinion...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> Lol, there is a load of irony there! Dogs seem to be VERY quick at getting to the beer. One of my buddies spilled his beer on the 4th of July and before we could get a towel Flora was right in there licking it up. Sneaky brat.
> 
> And Budweiser is gross, but I'm a beer snob.


 
My cousin Mickey, who is my favorite cousin (which says a lot because at last count I had over 150 first cousins) always called Budweiser "Clydsedale pee." (That's the cleaned up version)


----------



## jimmy48 (Mar 16, 2008)

Why would you give good beer to your Dog?I dont think its a good idea....But if he does get into some dont let him drive........


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't intentionally give Maggie beer...hubby has in the past given her a palm full of rolling rock, and she does lick my mouth and the mouth of my empty bottle, and, if I drink too much, she and I share a cheese pizza the next day (my scientifically and personal experience hangover cure.) What I mean by all this is that she's ok, and like many others who are brave enough to admit they beer their dogs...I don't think once in a while is a big deal...if we were all doing jagre-bombs with our dogs, yes, panic, close the thread, public outcry, but, a palm or sip every once in a while...I have more important things to worry about in regards to my pupper.


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom (Nov 29, 2009)

I've never given my dogs any alcohol. They occasionally sniff at a glass of wine but that's MY treat for the evening. I had honestly never considered that alcohol would be any more dangerous to dogs than to humans sans weight restraints though; just never really thought about it. 

But I had a friend who left a margarita on our back porch one night and we awoke to a mostly empty glass and a very, very hungover stray cat that lived with us for 3 years afterward. Rupert was a special grey guy who knew how to make one heck of an entrance.


----------



## Brady's_Pop (Mar 22, 2010)

They must love the smell or something. I had some empty bottles I was about to take to recyling and Brady started licking the rims of the bottles. When I take a sip, he won't stop licking my face! It's the best way to get kisses! He's never actually had any beer though.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Give your two year old human a shot of whiskey and your dog a beer. . . Great fun for everyone. . .


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL some of you need to lighten up.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, some of you need to be responsible. Lots of things are funny/ witty/ amusing/clever/satirical/hilarious, yet a few things just arent. Like giving beers to dogs. . .


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lol, some of you need to be responsible. Lots of things are funny/ witty/ amusing- a few things just arent.


Perhaps the difference is that some of us have seen a dog who was given more than a lick of beer, and some of us haven't?

It seems silly and amusing, sure, when it's just the image of a dog with a bottle of Bud, but when you've _seen_ a dog that a moron has allowed to drink a bunch of beer, you won't laugh and you probably won't find this kind of joke funny anymore. When I read posts in this thread, I understand why people are amused, but the image of the one drunk dog I've actually seen is consistently in the back of my mind, and I find the whole thing really sad.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Perhaps the difference is that some of us have seen a dog who was given more than a lick of beer, and some of us haven't?
> 
> It seems silly and amusing, sure, when it's just the image of a dog with a bottle of Bud, but when you've _seen_ a dog that a moron has allowed to drink a bunch of beer, you won't laugh and you probably won't find this kind of joke funny anymore. When I read posts in this thread, I understand why people are amused, but the image of the one drunk dog I've actually seen is consistently in the back of my mind, and I find the whole thing really sad.


That's exactly it, I think. Seeing dogs at summer camps, college fraternity houses etc given beer and drugs while everyone cracks up has sort of ruined any/ all the humor in this topic for me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lol, some of you need to be responsible. Lots of things are funny/ witty/ amusing/clever/satirical/hilarious, yet a few things just arent. Like giving beers to dogs. . .


 

I SO agree. I'm really disappointed this thread has reemerged. Not one of GRF's highlights for sure IMO.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I love my beer as much as the next guy. Certainly done wonders for keeping my youthful look. But I can't imagine giving beer to a pet.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

There's a huge difference between intentionally setting out to get a helpless dog drunk and giving your dog a tase of beer. Ranger has been exposed to some pretty heavy drinking parties and he wanders around licking the empties, just like he wanders around eating dropped food. My house rule is: No one gives anything to the dog whether it's food or drink (mostly because I don't want him to start begging). If it's an accident, fine. If I ever saw someone intentionally giving Ranger booze, that person would be out of my house in a nanosecond. 

Has Ranger had beer before? Yep. He spilled someone's half empty beer onto the grass at a "Beer Friday" party and was licking/eating the grass where it spilled. I've occasionally given him a taste by dipping my finger and letting him lick it of different alcholic beverages to see if he'd like it. I didn't think it was that big of a deal. Was it good for him? Probably not, but neither is the cheeseburger/blizzard/onion rings I occasionally indulge in myself. 

Giving a dog a taste of beer is hardly a criminal offense. I'd sooner give Ranger a sip of booze than a cheeseburger from McDonalds yet I see people doing that almost every day. Oh, and to note: I've shared a Guiness or two with my horse as well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> That's exactly it, I think. Seeing dogs at summer camps, college fraternity houses etc given beer and drugs while everyone cracks up has sort of ruined any/ all the humor in this topic for me.


 
Seeing humans in the same situation has done me in. "Done in" came close to being literally, done in.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

*the Pudden says "cheers"*

As a stark warning to those for whom it is not too late, the Pudden would like to demonstrate the sad results of too much canine alcohol consumption:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, I totally agree with Tippy and Jill! A subject that totally disgusts me has brought us together. 
I can't believe anyone who loves their dog would even entertain this idea.
And Jill, it is very sad to know how many people give their young children alcohol and drugs. As a counselor, I have seen the very horrendous results.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

For anyone who does any brewing and wants some info...You can find a number of sites that give info on hops.
http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/dangerous-foods-for-dogs.html#hops


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ranger said:


> There's a huge difference between intentionally setting out to get a helpless dog drunk and giving your dog a tase of beer. Ranger has been exposed to some pretty heavy drinking parties and he wanders around licking the empties, just like he wanders around eating dropped food. My house rule is: No one gives anything to the dog whether it's food or drink (mostly because I don't want him to start begging). If it's an accident, fine. If I ever saw someone intentionally giving Ranger booze, that person would be out of my house in a nanosecond.
> 
> Has Ranger had beer before? Yep. He spilled someone's half empty beer onto the grass at a "Beer Friday" party and was licking/eating the grass where it spilled. I've occasionally given him a taste by dipping my finger and letting him lick it of different alcholic beverages to see if he'd like it. I didn't think it was that big of a deal. Was it good for him? Probably not, but neither is the cheeseburger/blizzard/onion rings I occasionally indulge in myself.
> 
> Giving a dog a taste of beer is hardly a criminal offense. I'd sooner give Ranger a sip of booze than a cheeseburger from McDonalds yet I see people doing that almost every day. Oh, and to note: I've shared a Guiness or two with my horse as well.


Same story here. I don't think it's the END OF THE WORLD! if a dog gets a little lick of beer. Frankly, I think letting your dog get obese is a lot worse than letting your dog have a sip or two of beer once in a blue moon, but I don't see people here chastising those who have fat dogs (and they are on this forum for sure.)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember someone making a comment about an "over-weight" dog in one of my photos. What the person didn't realize it was not one of my dogs, but one I was dog-sitting for. Thankfully after my Tucker lost almost 20 pounds, he keeps his boyish figure. Shadow, too! People make comments about everything...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> That's exactly it, I think. Seeing dogs at summer camps, college fraternity houses etc given beer and drugs while everyone cracks up has sort of ruined any/ all the humor in this topic for me.


Remember when MOB's Basset (Lily, I think her name was) was given beer? All I can think of when I read this thread is that poor old girl stumbling around, miserable and confused, while drunk jerks laughed at her.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I missed this thread last time around.

How about, a sip? I mean, really - what is the point of giving your dog beer or hard liquor? To get the dog to like it/be interested in it, so when you by accident leave a glass bottle of whiskey on the counter, instead of ignoring it, your dog knocks it over and dies of alcohol poisoning? Or get them to like beer so that when they come upon a six pack and you're not home, so they put holes in it with their teeth and get very sick?

I mean, why would you get a dog, or a child for that matter, to like something that is dangerous for them? What good can come of that? 

I would never give my dog beer, or whiskey, or antifreeze for the same reasons.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Never*

I would never give my dogs any alcohol-the question is-why would anyone?


----------

